# Mac Pro info or Liar??



## caribprincess (Aug 27, 2011)

I live in the caribbean and sometimes i feel people think we dont know much because we are limited to certain things anyway there is a girl here who "just came on the island" and is trying to sell Mac. She is telling me that she is selling 24 piece brush sets. I told her that Mac doesnt sell sets. She says that she is a Pro member and that Mac pro sells sets. Can anyone shed some light on this so i can let her know what time it is. TIA

  	p.s. I posted this in the FAQ section and i really  need some info


----------



## Nicala (Aug 27, 2011)

That girl is selling faaaaakes.


----------



## caribprincess (Aug 27, 2011)

i want to really nail it to her good because i hate feeling like someone is cheating me out of something. I wrote to Mac Pro and tried to call them but i cant dial 1-800 numbers from st.martin :-(

  	I know some you might say why am i doing all this but i just like to get facts straight and dont like to be cheated

  	Please if any one knows anything so i can put this chick in her place let me know


----------



## m0rg3nst3rn (Aug 27, 2011)

I live near a pro store and have never ever seen a brush set, you buy them individually. I believe she is lying. I've never heard about mac selling brush sets besides the holiday ones and as you know they are not 20 something piece sets. Also, my old makeup artistry teacher works for mac and told the class that they never make sets and if you see one its a fake. She has worked there for over ten years.


----------



## caribprincess (Aug 27, 2011)

Thank you so much for your information. Ive been a member of this board for over 3 years and i learned alot and im just baffled by the length some people would go. I found out about this girl over bb broadcast and she was advertising what she has such as pigments, lip gelee and brushes etc which had me thinking like these are items that are very counterfeited. I asked her about what products she had as i wanted some new msf, she said she didnt have any and that she would have to preorder blah blah and im like well if you have to preorder i might as well order directly from Mac online. I asked her about brushes and she said she sold out her brush sets which were selling $290!!!!!! OMG and then when i asked her specific brushes such as 168, 109 etc she says she doesnt know what she has left and that she has "soo much" and that i shouldnt expect her to memorize brush numbers of whats left in the sets ARE U KIDDING ME??


----------



## s0xjuicy (Sep 14, 2011)

Maybe you can report her to the police? She's making a hefty profit on selling counterfits, plus, the ingredients that go into fakes aren't regulated so you don't know WHAT could be in it.


----------



## Goat Goat Etc. (Nov 14, 2011)

Hey, does anyone know who I could report a flea market seller to? I'm here in the US and one day I was at a flea market and someone had the audacity to be pedaling fake MAC.


----------

